# Hitachi Touro Mobile MX3 2.5” Portable Hard Drive



## tiredofit (Aug 1, 2013)

I have this hard drive:

Hitachi Touro Mobile MX3 2.5” Portable Hard Drive, USB 3.0, 1TB

After activating the Safely Remove feature on my PC, the light on the hard drive is still on.

Does anyone have the same problem? 

<!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- / message -->


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi

I have no idea about that specific hard drive (you should probably be asking this on a general IT forum rather than an Excel forum); but perhaps the light indicates power (i.e. it is plugged in to a power supply).


----------



## DeusXv (Aug 1, 2013)

If it's still plugged into the USB port the light will be just for power there is probably another light for when it is connected to the computer. I know I have a few HHD's like that where they have a separate power light and a connection light.


----------



## tiredofit (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks.

Just thought that if the light is still on then I shouldn't disconnect, which means I can only disconnect by powering down the PC.

Not very practical for a portable hard drive!


----------



## DeusXv (Aug 1, 2013)

tiredofit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just thought that if the light is still on then I shouldn't disconnect, which means I can only disconnect by powering down the PC.
> 
> Not very practical for a portable hard drive!



lol yeah that would be a pain but at least you do "remove safely" I just yank it out :D

But I'm sure that, that light is just to indicate power and nothing else, a quick safe check is to "click remove" and then go to my computer and see if its showing as a visible storage device. If not then you have disconnected it properly


----------



## starl (Aug 1, 2013)

It's not unusual for the light to stay on - all mine do. If you want to verify that you can disconnect, go to My Computer - do you see the drive? If so, then try to disconnect again. Do you get an error message saying another application is using the drive? In that case, it's best to shut down the pc before unplugging. But if you got the message that it's now ok to unplug the drive - then unplug it.


----------



## tiredofit (Aug 1, 2013)

starl said:


> It's not unusual for the light to stay on - all mine do. If you want to verify that you can disconnect, go to My Computer - do you see the drive? If so, then try to disconnect again. Do you get an error message saying another application is using the drive? In that case, it's best to shut down the pc before unplugging. But if you got the message that it's now ok to unplug the drive - then unplug it.



Thaks, went through the long way and found it's not connected so assumed I could unplug.

Just wanted to make sure it's OK because I don't want to be doing it incorrectly and corrupt the hard drive in the long run.


----------



## starl (Aug 2, 2013)

tiredofit said:


> Just wanted to make sure it's OK because I don't want to be doing it incorrectly and corrupt the hard drive in the long run.



Totally agree. Even when Windows says it's ok to disconnect it, I do the My Computer check.


----------

